

Shun Seats? Grab Poles? Subway Riders Studied - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/04/16/nyregion/subway-riders-quirks-studied.html?hp

======
mxfh
especially like those proposed layouts at the end of the paper:
<http://docs.trb.org/prp/13-1693.pdf>

